# Liquid Bullet



## leon13

Hi folks just wanted to show of something I got in the mail last week and I am so thrilled to show you why 
But pics say more so hear we go :
































And than THAT !!!
And than was a 3'd envelope and I told my self well some tubes now would be it ........ But look !!!!







And now for size check







3 carbon triplets can you believe that 
They fit so well and are a charm to hold 
Again liquid bullet you are such a great trade partner thanks so much


----------



## LiquideBullet

You are welcome my friend  Have fun with them ????


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nice slings, Liquid! Great show of generosity, too 

Enjoy em', Leon! They look like fun...


----------



## flipgun

3 Bears!


----------



## JTslinger

Sweet frames!


----------



## oldmiser

What cool looing little frames..thosewould make somenice BB Shooter's...enjoy my friend~AKAOldmiser


----------



## LiquideBullet

oldmiser said:


> What cool looing little frames..thosewould make somenice BB Shooter's...enjoy my friend~AKAOldmiser


Yeah very fun for BBs and also they can handle 8-10 mm Steelballs without any problems.. ????

I did a little Update to one if them:


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Cool li'l graphite minis alright. Do you untie the paracord to change the tubes on the larger one? Nice haul amigo...can't beet 'em for carry.


----------



## LiquideBullet

Chuck Daehler said:


> Cool li'l graphite minis alright. Do you untie the paracord to change the tubes on the larger one? Nice haul amigo...can't beet 'em for carry.


No, no untieing needed.. I designed this slingshot to have the best possiblities attaching any band or tubesets without the 
need of any other material for attaching the badset/tubeset There are many possibilities..

For single bands and also flat bands, you can 
use the same method:
















Little Update for looped tubes or semi tapared tubes:
















I am going to open a new thread for those LiquideBullet slingshots if someone is interessted. I will also make a complete review video of all.. If someone is interessted to have one of those, please let me know, I am going to make some more in near future. Just write me a massage


----------



## Vly62

Please let us know when you make some more - I love the style of the one with the paracord wrap - definately would be interested in buying one of those!!!


----------



## LiquideBullet

Vly62 said:


> Please let us know when you make some more - I love the style of the one with the paracord wrap - definately would be interested in buying one of those!!!


It is a pleasure.. I will try to finish some end of this month or first week in the next month. I will let you know..


----------



## CanH8r

Cool frames... I likey!


----------



## bigron

i really like the work you have done they are really nice and a great attachment method


----------



## LiquideBullet

bigron said:


> i really like the work you have done they are really nice and a great attachment method


Thanks buddy,

yes, the attachment method, this was the point!  It works great for tubes and also
flats ????


----------



## bigron

LiquideBullet said:


> bigron said:
> 
> 
> 
> i really like the work you have done they are really nice and a great attachment method
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks buddy,
> 
> yes, the attachment method, this was the point!  It works great for tubes and also
> flats
Click to expand...

you can tell that you put a lot of thought and work into the design i think that is one of the best i have seen for speed of changing,plus it has the advantage of looking really cool too and who doesn't love that :naughty:


----------



## LiquideBullet

bigron said:


> LiquideBullet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigron said:
> 
> 
> 
> i really like the work you have done they are really nice and a great attachment method
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks buddy,
> 
> yes, the attachment method, this was the point!  It works great for tubes and also
> flats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can tell that you put a lot of thought and work into the design i think that is one of the best i have seen for speed of changing,plus it has the advantage of looking really cool too and who doesn't love that :naughty:
Click to expand...

Thanks, thanks... I really appreciate your cemments.. 
As I said earlier, I am looking forward to open a new thread in Hommade Slingshots to introduce them, then I am going to make some more. So if there are any interessts having one, just let me know


----------



## Poiema

Oh Happy Day, Leon*!* What a wonderful triplet surprise for you. Fun fun fun!


----------



## enzo61

LiquideBullet

Nice Slingshot Carbon, very good................


----------



## Bama Murdock

Sweet frames. I watch Liquide on YouTube frequently and love his designs. One day I'll get into PFS frames. Give us a little video when you try those out.


----------



## MakoPat

Wow! This forum has the kindest and most talented people. Those are so nice to look at. I like your style, Liquidbullet. Functional and pretty.


----------



## Covert5

Wow! Awesome frames!


----------



## mostho

I have two from him and wow they're so fine!


----------



## THWACK!

leon13 said:


> Hi folks just wanted to show of something I got in the mail last week and I am so thrilled to show you why
> But pics say more so hear we go :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1436728431.699868.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor so that was the first !Forums1436728490.032906.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1436728526.026694.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1436728769.832788.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1436728809.162105.jpg
> And than THAT !!!
> And than was a 3'd envelope and I told my self well some tubes now would be it ........ But look !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1436728960.892812.jpg
> And now for size check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1436729049.593660.jpg
> 3 carbon triplets can you believe that
> They fit so well and are a charm to hold
> Again liquid bullet you are such a great trade partner thanks so much


I thought that you were going to demonstrate ice ammo. Y'know, like "let's get rid of the evidence ammo". Darn..


----------



## Covert5

THWACK! said:


> leon13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks just wanted to show of something I got in the mail last week and I am so thrilled to show you why
> But pics say more so hear we go :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1436728431.699868.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor so that was the first !Forums1436728490.032906.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1436728526.026694.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1436728769.832788.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1436728809.162105.jpg
> And than THAT !!!
> And than was a 3'd envelope and I told my self well some tubes now would be it ........ But look !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1436728960.892812.jpg
> And now for size check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1436729049.593660.jpg
> 3 carbon triplets can you believe that
> They fit so well and are a charm to hold
> Again liquid bullet you are such a great trade partner thanks so much
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that you were going to demonstrate ice ammo. Y'know, like "let's get rid of the evidence ammo". Darn..
Click to expand...

LOL! I was thinking the same thing!


----------

